# The Heatwave Continues...



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We are in the midst of a massive heatwave and it seems never ending--in fact right now, it's continuing at least through the weekend then the big drop to 83 on Monday, but I'm sure that will change. Every time I go outside I say, "ugh--it's like an oven." It's so gross and I'm so sick of it!

On Sunday, it was super hot--the hottest so far--the news said 102 degrees (not sure if any of you guys watched the Emmys, but the heat was the big topic). I didn't take Tyler out at all, so we had a lazy Sunday keeping cool inside and so fortunate to have central a/c--believe it or not you could still feel the heat by the windows. Anyway, thought I'd share Tyler's lazy midday nap with a few of his friends that he brought up on the couch earlier in the day to join him!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I love it when they sleep. So cute.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Me too. I can watch all day!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:awwww he's so comfy:wub: Maddie sleeps like that:wub:
it was so hot this summer still in the 70's here, usually much cooler.
I'm sorry Kim, I know your suffering with the heat.
We are trying to decide whether to go to Yuma this winter, last year we had such a mild winter. 
Hope it cools off for you and Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Its not too bad. 
Just give Tyler early morning and mid-evening walks. 
Every morning, I've been taking Sophie out for walks around 6am, meeting up with the nice tiny neighborhood doggies, and then run home for breakfast. Then before the heat starts building up, the A.C. kicks on and Sophie is snuggling in her blanket, while I head out the house. I come home around 3-4 and its not too hot for another jog/walk.

Maybe Tyler needs a summer trim? I noticed that ever since Sophie got a very short trim, she's panting far less often and feels a lot more comfortable.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We are having beautiful weather here. It's around 24 C during the day and dips down to about 8 C overnight. I saw something in a pet store the other day I might look into for next summer. Maybe you've already heard of them.....it's a cooling vest. You soak it in water and then squeeze out the water and then put it on your dog and as the water evaporates it's supposed to keep the dog cool. I have no idea if they work but I will check out reviews next summer.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:awwww he's so comfy:wub: Maddie sleeps like that:wub:
> it was so hot this summer still in the 70's here, usually much cooler.
> I'm sorry Kim, I know your suffering with the heat.
> We are trying to decide whether to go to Yuma this winter, last year we had such a mild winter.
> Hope it cools off for you and Tyler


He was comfy--I love that position! It's a cute Maltese trait!

Ugh, it's gross Paula--and humid, which we've never had. Because we're close to the ocean, the sun is super strong. So, when it says 92, it feels like 100. 

Yuma sounds fun!!! I saw that is was a hot summer--70's sounds nice, but I get what you mean that it's usually cooler--the weather is so wacky. Yuma sounds fun--I hope you guys decide to go! I also hope that the winter is mild:wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

pippersmom said:


> We are having beautiful weather here. It's around 24 C during the day and dips down to about 8 C overnight. I saw something in a pet store the other day I might look into for next summer. Maybe you've already heard of them.....it's a cooling vest. You soak it in water and then squeeze out the water and then put it on your dog and as the water evaporates it's supposed to keep the dog cool. I have no idea if they work but I will check out reviews next summer.


I have one of these vests/harness for Sophie. I never soaked it in water (I don't need a soggy Maltese :HistericalSmiley. But its very easy to clean. A problem I see with this vest when wet is that your dog might get too cold. Then you'll have to take it off and your dog won't have a harness on anymore...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> We are having beautiful weather here. It's around 24 C during the day and dips down to about 8 C overnight. I saw something in a pet store the other day I might look into for next summer. Maybe you've already heard of them.....it's a cooling vest. You soak it in water and then squeeze out the water and then put it on your dog and as the water evaporates it's supposed to keep the dog cool. I have no idea if they work but I will check out reviews next summer.


You are very lucky, Kathy--the weather there sounds perfect!

I haven't seen the vest, but a friend of mine owns a house in the Hollywood Hills with no a/c. She's got a Cocker Spaniel and posted a picture on Facebook with some sort of doggie cooling pack on his neck.

I think the best thing I can do for Tyler is to keep him out of heat as much as possible. He's pee pee pad trained, so that helps. I've been taking him for evening walks, which is more tolerable heat wise. Sunday night was pretty bad--at 8pm is was still 89 degrees!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyler is very smart! He is just going to nap until the fall weather gets here.
Too cute!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Its not too bad.
> Just give Tyler early morning and mid-evening walks.
> Every morning, I've been taking Sophie out for walks around 6am, meeting up with the nice tiny neighborhood doggies, and then run home for breakfast. Then before the heat starts building up, the A.C. kicks on and Sophie is snuggling in her blanket, while I head out the house. I come home around 3-4 and its not too hot for another jog/walk.
> 
> Maybe Tyler needs a summer trim? I noticed that ever since Sophie got a very short trim, she's panting far less often and feels a lot more comfortable.


Although I'm from NY, I'm not used to the humidity we've been having, so depending on the day, I'm finding it uncomfortable.

I've been taking him out in the evening around 7:30-8--seems to be okay around then.

I did cut Tyler's hair a bit shorter on his last cut. Since I cut him myself, I'm afraid to try a different cut as I might screw it up LOL!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh how cute. Luck wanted under covers last night. I haven't turned the furnace on yet this year.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> Although I'm from NY, I'm not used to the humidity we've been having, so depending on the day, I'm finding it uncomfortable.
> 
> I've been taking him out in the evening around 7:30-8--seems to be okay around then.
> 
> I did cut Tyler's hair a bit shorter on his last cut. Since I cut him myself, I'm afraid to try a different cut as I might screw it up LOL!


I live in an area where there's a lot of asphalt and during the day (you can see the road cooking)...thus, the reason I set my thermostat to a very breezy 77'F. 
We go out dog walking (with the cooling vest on [because someone likes to roll on worms and bird poo...]) just before sun-rise, sun-set, and mid-night runs.
I cut Sophie's hair myself too. Don't worry Kim, Tyler's fur will go back very quickly. You might find new things about your dog (skin tags, birth-marks, a hidden chubby stomach, etc). Having cut Sophie's fur almost right to the skin, her tummy makes her look like a miniature spotted cow.:HistericalSmiley: Besides, its a great way to experiment with different styles.:chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Oh how cute. Luck wanted under covers last night. I haven't turned the furnace on yet this year.


Thanks! 

So cute--is it cold?

Trevor used to sleep under the covers with me no matter what season. Tyler goes under the covers to play--too funny!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I live in an area where there's a lot of asphalt and during the day (you can see the road cooking)...thus, the reason I set my thermostat to a very breezy 77'F.
> We go out dog walking (with the cooling vest on [because someone likes to roll on worms and bird poo...]) just before sun-rise, sun-set, and mid-night runs.
> I cut Sophie's hair myself too. Don't worry Kim, Tyler's fur will go back very quickly. You might find new things about your dog (skin tags, birth-marks, a hidden chubby stomach, etc). Having cut Sophie's fur almost right to the skin, her tummy makes her look like a miniature spotted cow.:HistericalSmiley: Besides, its a great way to experiment with different styles.:chili:


Your comments had me laughing--too funny! Tyler is a skinny minny--definitely no chubby tummy, so there definitely won't be a surprise on that end! Tyler's dad calls him a "drowned rat" when he's having a bath. He also has a lot of freckles that you can't see under his fur--if the heatwave continues, I may just take your advice. I'm hoping though that our heatwave ends soon--you're in an even hotter area than I am! Stay cool!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> Your comments had me laughing--too funny! Tyler is a skinny minny--definitely no chubby tummy, so there definitely won't be a surprise on that end! Tyler's dad calls him a "drowned rat" when he's having a bath. He also has a lot of freckles that you can't see under his fur--if the heatwave continues, I may just take your advice. I'm hoping though that our heatwave ends soon--you're in an even hotter area than I am! Stay cool!!!


When my Sophie is wet, she's a rat too...a big belly one :HistericalSmiley:
I wish I lived near the beach...I'm so lucky Sophie loves baths (she either just sits or lies down while being rubbed down). Whenever it's too hot outside, its time for bath time.

The thing that surprised me the most when I had Sophie's fur trimmed short was that she only has 7 nipples (that aren't symmetrical :smilie_tischkante

On a side note, how do you untangle fur on nipples? There are mini twisted mats on each nipple that I want to straighten out but not able too...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> When my Sophie is wet, she's a rat too...a big belly one :HistericalSmiley:
> I wish I lived near the beach...I'm so lucky Sophie loves baths (she either just sits or lies down while being rubbed down). Whenever it's too hot outside, its time for bath time.
> 
> The thing that surprised me the most when I had Sophie's fur trimmed short was that she only has 7 nipples (that aren't symmetrical :smilie_tischkante
> ...




I guess you'd say I'm in between the beach and downtown, so a couple of degrees cooler here from downtown, but not much! My BF works in Pasadena-it's definitely hotter there than here!

Ugh, you are lucky. Tyler hates the bath. he stands up with his hands on the sink the whole time and shakes water all over me. He's very deceiving--blown out he looks a little chunky because of his hair, but once wet, you can see how skinny he is.

Yikes, that sounds difficult since that's a sensitive area. Do you have any detangler spray? Hedy (Maltese Obsession) would be a great person to ask or you can see if any of her videos address it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We had frost a couple of times already, but it's beautiful tonite. it's 60's weather these days.. between 10-20 C ish. But boy, what a beautiful sunny weekend of fall weather and today too. ( I had an extra long weekend off). 

Well most homes here don't have AC, since it's not needed very often. Definitely would be a luxury when it was needed but not worth it for only a few days a year.
But thankfully you have it so you don't have to suffer out all of that heat...Tyler looks like he is loving it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Tyler is very smart! He is just going to nap until the fall weather gets here.
> Too cute!


Thanks so much! He is a smarty pants--that's the best thing to do when it's hot:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> We had frost a couple of times already, but it's beautiful tonite. it's 60's weather these days.. between 10-20 C ish. But boy, what a beautiful sunny weekend of fall weather and today too. ( I had an extra long weekend off).
> 
> Well most homes here don't have AC, since it's not needed very often. Definitely would be a luxury when it was needed but not worth it for only a few days a year.
> But thankfully you have it so you don't have to suffer out all of that heat...Tyler looks like he is loving it.


Crazy, Brenda--you've had frost and we're melting! Your weather sounds perfect. Fall is my favorite time of year--I really miss it. 

Believe it or not, many people here don't have a/c. I wouldn't live anywhere that didn't have it--specifically for these heatwaves. Also heat--always cold--except now!!!

I hope he wasn't affected by the heat--I think he loved the fact that I was home all day and lying next to him:wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hmm...I'll look into the detangler spray (or maybe I'll leave it alone and let nature take it's course :HistericalSmiley Thank you!

Oh how it would be awesome to have colder weather...at the very least, I could keep Sophie warm with her doggie clothes. 
I really wanted to take Sophie out to a nearby dog park to meet new friends but its always so hot :angry:.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm...I'll look into the detangler spray (or maybe I'll leave it alone and let nature take it's course :HistericalSmiley Thank you!
> 
> Oh how it would be awesome to have colder weather...at the very least, I could keep Sophie warm with her doggie clothes.
> I really wanted to take Sophie out to a nearby dog park to meet new friends but its always so hot :angry:.



I use a product by Happtails called Ruff to Smooth Detangler--I spray a little then rub it into the mat and try to separate as much as I can. I then comb it out--I do hold the skin, so I don't pull/hurt the skin. Do you brush everyday? I find brushing everyday avoids the mats. 

I hear you! Definitely too hot for the doggie park for now--I heard on the news next 3 days in the 90's--it's never ending!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*IMO Cool weather rules!*

:Cute Malt:Tyler looks precious & so comfy & happy! We know when a Maltese is truly happy when they lay on their back with all feet up in the air & a smile on their lips! I'm not a fan of the combo of heat/humidity together either! Anything higher than 79* and I'm not very happy about it. Humidity on it's own is fine, but when combined with heat = yuk! Most days of summer this year in NJ have been in the mid to high 80's & a few in the low to mid 90's. Guess that's not as super hot as what you've been having in Cali :Sunny Smile:, but to me it's still been an _unpleasantly _hot summer here. Hopefully we'll all have relief soon from coast to coast because it's officially 'fall' now!

It seems like I'm in the minority, so many people in my life are 'heat mongers' {at least that's what I call them}. My Dad for instance likes nothing better than a sweltering-meltingly hot day, & humidity doesn't bother him at all. He is in his mid 70's & is_ completely unaffected_ by the heat. I on the other hand get a little light headed & dizzy:faint: when it's too hot, feel a little queasy & get headaches. I couldn't be happier then when it's a crisp fall day requiring jeans & a long sleeved shirt & even a jacket!To a lot of people 'snow' is really truly a four letter word but to me it means happiness & playing in it! & I ACTUALLY SORT OF LIKE SHOVELING --yes you heard it right folks, I like it! I guess I'm a little weird --no maybe a lot weird! But that's OK _I like it that way_:w00t:!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :Cute Malt:Tyler looks precious & so comfy & happy! We know when a Maltese is truly happy when they lay on their back with all feet up in the air & a smile on their lips! I'm not a fan of the combo of heat/humidity together either! Anything higher than 79* and I'm not very happy about it. Humidity on it's own is fine, but when combined with heat = yuk! Most days of summer this year in NJ have been in the mid to high 80's & a few in the low to mid 90's. Guess that's not as super hot as what you've been having in Cali :Sunny Smile:, but to me it's still been an _unpleasantly _hot summer here. Hopefully we'll all have relief soon from coast to coast because it's officially 'fall' now!
> 
> It seems like I'm in the minority, so many people in my life are 'heat mongers' {at least that's what I call them}. My Dad for instance likes nothing better than a sweltering-meltingly hot day, & humidity doesn't bother him at all. He is in his mid 70's & is_ completely unaffected_ by the heat. I on the other hand get a little light headed & dizzy:faint: when it's too hot, feel a little queasy & get headaches. I couldn't be happier then when it's a crisp fall day requiring jeans & a long sleeved shirt & even a jacket!To a lot of people 'snow' is really truly a four letter word but to me it means happiness & playing in it! & I ACTUALLY SORT OF LIKE SHOVELING --yes you heard it right folks, I like it! I guess I'm a little weird --no maybe a lot weird! But that's OK _I like it that way_:w00t:!


Sandy,

Thanks about Tyler!

I know exactly what you mean about the heat. I grew up in NY and summers with the heat and humidity combo were yuck!!!! That's what this heatwave is like--an east coast summer. That's very unusual. Normally hot here is somewhat tolerable. Fall is my favorite too--we don't really have a fall in CA, so I miss that and I do miss snow--not the slush and dirty puddles in the city though--brutal and also the freezing cold--I don't miss that either!

xo
Kim


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Spend a summer in Vegas Kim!!! We've got perfect weather right now, sitting outside in the early mornings is so nice


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Spend a summer in Vegas Kim!!! We've got perfect weather right now, sitting outside in the early mornings is so nice


LOL--No thanks--toooooo hot in Vegas!!! We're supposed to have perfect weather here--no fair!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I use a product by Happtails called Ruff to Smooth Detangler--I spray a little then rub it into the mat and try to separate as much as I can. I then comb it out--I do hold the skin, so I don't pull/hurt the skin. Do you brush everyday? I find brushing everyday avoids the mats.
> 
> I hear you! Definitely too hot for the doggie park for now--I heard on the news next 3 days in the 90's--it's never ending!


I brush her head and tail everyday (the parts that actually have long hair).
This is gonna get weird really quick for both Sophie and I...rubbing her nips with a solution to untangle/unmat her fur...

I hear ya! Every year it gets hotter and much longer than the year before! SoCal needs some snow days!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I brush her head and tail everyday (the parts that actually have long hair).
> This is gonna get weird really quick for both Sophie and I...rubbing her nips with a solution to untangle/unmat her fur...
> 
> I hear ya! Every year it gets hotter and much longer than the year before! SoCal needs some snow days!


LOL!

You're so right--I used to love snow days--no school and when I got older, though very few, no work!


----------

